# Horlick's Malted Milk Bottle



## 335crr

Can anyone help me out?  I'm wondering howo to determine if  this bottle is authentic?

 Thanks in advance for any help.  If anyone knows a value for this, I'd appreciate the info too.  Thanks!


----------



## LC

The bottle is authentic, and comes in other shapes and sizes , and some have really nice color to them . They used to be quite popular in my area some time back, especially the larger jars. Wish I still had one of the larger jars as well as the other different sizes with color to show you, but I got rid of all of mine some time back . 

 Went and did a quick search and found a picture of one of the gallon size jars for you. I would say if you did a search on Google for Horlicks , you could probably come up with some info pertaining to the history of this company. I think there is also a Horlicks jar from England as well if I remember right. Hope this helps.


----------



## capsoda

yep Louis is right, there is one from England. England is where it is from and you can order it on the internet and it is pretty good. Kind of strange drinking something after you have dug a few old bottles form the same brand. Yours is worth about 20 bucks but it you can find a lid it will bring the value up to about 50 bucks. You can do a forum search and find alot of info on them and you can order you some and try it out.


----------



## 335crr

Thanks for the info LC and Warren!! It is hugely appreciated!


----------



## logueb

Hey Cap and LC, I didn't know these were worth anthing.  Used to leave them at the dumps.   I have one somewhere with a ground lip, screw top.  I'll see if I can locate it and get  a pic.


----------



## #1twin

This is my dug bottle, light aqua with ground screw top,  w/ London Eng. on it. Hope this helps.  Marvin


----------



## druggistnut

Hey Greg,
 You'll find that the tablets bottle only comes in the one size, unless someone has seen one in a larger size, which I'd also like to see.
 The bottles come in clear, aqua and a light blue. They'll be embossed from difffernt places, as you have seen. Some will have Racine, Wisconsin, some London, England, some with both. The earlier Aqua bottles either have Racine or Slough's Bough, England embossed. I also have one with Montreal embossed, which I think is the toughest one to find. The earlier variants don't have the round company "crest" on them.
 Bill


----------



## LC

The most I ever got out of a gallon green cast Horlicks was twenty bucks logueb, and that was back in the eighties, I have no idea what one would bring today.


----------



## jane8851

Here's the one I have. Aqua, ground lip, 11" tall. It's missing the original cap but a Mason jar zinc lid fits nicely.


----------



## LC

Good looking jar Jane, the lid missing is pretty common in my area for these jars . Have seen only a very few of them with the original lid.


----------



## dollarbill

Hey 335crr
      Theres a  lot diffrent size and shape ones .I belive Cap and everones right on. The lunch table bottles are one of the better ones .Theres one that says the same thing as yours that  has like checker board embossed on the shoulders of the bottle I belive.I liked it when I 've dug mine diffrent ones.
 bill


----------



## jane8851

Anyone want my jar for $35? It's mint condition with just a little bit of swirly haze in the back inside. I don't really collect jars but it's a nice one.


----------



## Kathi

I am trying to find out the value of my Horlick's 11 inch aqua glass malted milk bottle with the original lid and the misprinted name of RLIC instead of HORLICKS at the top of the bottle?
 Thanks,
 Kathi


----------



## daisylee123

This is  really awesome to find this kind of forum with such great information! Thanks to all. I have a small Horlick's Malted Milk bottle that also says Racine Wis. U.S.A. plus simply Slough England. The bottom of the bottle has what looks like the number 11. It is 4 and 3/4" high. From the good information that I am reading in this forum, it seems like a common bottle. For interests sake, would any of you know the approximate year of this type?


----------



## carobran

Is it ground lip?


----------



## daisylee123

I am sorry. THis is new to me and I don't know what that is. Could you explain what ground lip is?


----------



## carobran

A ground lip is exactly what it sounds like.A ground lip.When they blew the jar there would be excess glass at the top,they'd chip that off then grind it smooth.It will have a whitish appearance and feel like very fine sand paper.Pictures would help.


----------



## daisylee123

The top rim looks smooth and shiny, not whitish.


----------



## carobran

Then its most likely machine made and dates to the 1920s-30s.


----------



## daisylee123

thank you so much. That is very kind and helpful.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Like drugnuttest said, it's a tablet bottle, it's not a jar so to speak. The tablets came a bit later and were easily formed with the fully automatic bottle machine. 
 I always likes the product for the variety and you could make a whole specialty of them.
 EDIT: Oops. I didn't notice the the switch in the original post. My bad.


----------

